# Blonds with Blue eyes, are we a target?



## MamainMexico

My husband and I are considering expanding our business in Guadalajara and that would require us to move to the city from Omaha, Nebraska. We have two very small children (9 month old baby and a 2 year old). I am very excited about the possible adventure, however I am very concerned about safety, especially kidnapping for randsom. I read that Mexico is second only to Colombia in the frequency of this crime. My girls and I are blond with blue eyes, would this make us targets automatically? Is it irresponsible for me to bring my children to Guadalajara?


----------



## RVGRINGO

Absolutely not something you should worry about, especially in Guadalajara. There are lots of very European looking Mexicans and also expats. Unless you are among the 'rich and famous' or are otherwise politically attractive as a ransom victim, you won't have a problem. We still feel more comfortable here than in the USA, Europe, etc.


----------



## MamainMexico

*Thank you!*



RVGRINGO said:


> Absolutely not something you should worry about, especially in Guadalajara. There are lots of very European looking Mexicans and also expats. Unless you are among the 'rich and famous' or are otherwise politically attractive as a ransom victim, you won't have a problem. We still feel more comfortable here than in the USA, Europe, etc.



Thank you so much for responding. This is what I thought, and I am so absolutely not rich and famous so it should not be a problem.  I just wanted to make sure I was making the right decision. People in Omaha think we are insane, but I think that is because they are ill informed.


----------



## RVGRINGO

The 'propaganda machines' do seem to give the impression that the entire country of Mexico (a very large place) is in a state of chaos. Yes, there are hot spots, border cities in trouble and a slight uptick in opportunistic crime from the returning workers from the USA with no prospects in Mexico. They are quite obvious with their US style baggy shorts, baseball caps, etc. Soon, their families either get them readjusted to Mexico, or they 'go away'. All of that is very sad and the economy, plus the insatiable US demand for drugs, are to blame. Nevertheless, life goes on as usual. Folks travel, hike, go to the beach or out to dinner and socialize with friends and neighbors. Those who work, keep on working and businesses sometimes use increased security, as needed. One thing nice is that the majority keep on smiling; they've seen hard times before and know how to deal with them. I also remember my parents and friends reacting as your Omaha folks did. They listen to the hype, but have probably never traveled, worked or lived outside of familiar territory. We've some 30 countries under our belts and the world is a fascinating place; much of it a whole lot more fun than the USA, I'm afraid to admit. So, come on down and enjoy yourselves. Guadalajara is a beautiful, safe city with everything you might desire; including a fantastic climate. Lake Chapala is less than an hour away and the Pacific beaches are half a day away. Who could ask for more?


----------



## conklinwh

It's unfortunate that such a big and diverse country gets pigeon holed by the US media into Juarez, Mexico City and everything else. A little bit like the famous New Yorker cover that had NYC, California and everything else. My satellite TV has NYC as the base and the evening news would make me scared to death to visit but my daughter lives there and I know that with reasonable common sense, it's perfectly safe. Same with most of the bahio. Only singling out that we experience is from a few pan handlers but that also similar to the US.
As with anything else, I wouldn't rush into things but look carefully at the various neighborhood options, especially in that you will also be looking at school options.


----------



## Guest

Unlike the stereotype in Omaha that all Mexicans have bushy black hair and broad faces, tain't so. ( I have family not far from Omaha, so I know how they think)

You will be fine. Just take precautions with your kids in MX as if you were going to Crossroads or Westroads.


----------



## Rodrigo84

You would be surprised in Mexico City at how many blondes you see see. We have a great European influence not just from Spain but also French, Germans and Italians. Anything else is just a stereotype.


----------



## achilipepper2010

I dont know if there are only men answering to this post or what. But as a 20 somthing long blond haired green eyed female that lives in colima (the safest state in mexico).
I strongly disagree with the other posts. 
first of all, moving from california, I can tell you, it is a lot different living here. kidnapping should be the least of your worries.
First of all i dont go any where alone. One time i thought i would run to my corner store, (8 houses down) to grab a soda. BIG MISTAKE. the men always taunt me "white girl white girl" "come here" in spanish. Everywhere I go I always have to be aware of what I am wearing. At this point i no longer feel safe wearing skirts, or tank tops. The men here are pigs!
I used to never listen to my husband about what clothing to wear here, but now ive changed my mind!
I would never ever in a million years advise living here.
there is poverty everywhere.
breakins in your house,
ok maybe only pot smoking everywhere (but still! do you want your children around this?)
it doesn't matter where you send your kids, the culture here is different. my husband got raped by his teacher when he was just 11! 
this is not an adventure, this is your life!
And this is coming from a young 20 something college student, free spirit ect.
it gets so old being surrounded by poverty all the time. plus so many drunk drivers everywhere, ect. My husband is mexican, and we will never ever raise children here.
dont even get me started on the health care..
this county is not a first world country. you need to remember that. 
come live down here for 3 months, not 3 weeks, or a beach vacation. 
see the cockroach infested streets, the poverty, get sick, really sick and see what happens.
what if there was an accident? you think your child would receive the health care they need? think again. took dr. here 1 month to realize i got colities from the water here. 
but just my option and my experience. 
you can be like, oh she's so negative, or whatever but IVE LIVED IT.


----------



## Guest

Good luck with that, achilipepper2010. I guess it all comes down to the city and place within that city where you choose to live. Judging by your past photos and posts, I am guessing that you or your husband didn't choose too well. Cockroach infested streets and total poverty??? Pot smoking???

If you have chosen to live in a poor area, do you expect the men in the street to have an education and manners to an obvious foreigner (as indicated by the clothes you indicated you wear)? If you didn't live in a slum in California, why on earth would you choose to live in one in Mexico?

The health clinics I have been in would compare to or exceed the treatment in hospitals I used to go to in many parts of the US, except for the costs. No comparison in cost. My doctors have been equal to those I went to in the US - except for not having to wait 2 hours to see them, and then receiving an attitude that he only has 5 minutes to see me and won't answer any questions I may have.

For mamainmexico, you are giving your kids a great opportunity to open their horizons. They will pick up Spanish very quickly, and learn to adapt to new things. What an advantage for a kid, instead of growing up in cornfields thinking that anyone who speaks Spanish is automatically a Mexican.

Good luck in your new adventure. And remember - drink the water from your water dispenser, and not from the tap. Mexico 101.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Poor, poor 'achilipepper2010'. I got exactly the same impression from the photos, her language and writing style. I would guess that she'll be headed back to the USA any minute; or at least as soon as the summer heat and humidity hits her barrio.


----------



## achilipepper2010

let me see... your name is carlos? what are you like second generation?
FYI i own my own export company and no i dont live in a 
"slum" but compared to america every where here pales in comparison.
every part of mexico is pretty much a **** hole considering.. well.. its a second world country, its not france or europe and thats a fact.
im just offer the lady my advice. and as for the health care here
you are living "la vie en rose" check the WHO report recently? mexico ranks near to last.


----------



## achilipepper2010

i have my art history degree from a UC,
so im not ignorant, i didnt drink from the tap water..

im just trying to offer my advice, not argue with you idealists.
that is my experience living in the safest state in a good area, assuming 100K USA for a house in colima, but im sure you will have have something to say back. 
im just offering my advice.
ps. the photo in my prior post was of some **** hole in comala, that someone else much the same as yourself said was "a beautiful area."
as for the constant pot smoking across the street would be from the secundaria school, all day.


----------



## Guest

I am not an idealist or trying to argue anything. I've been here in MX for about 4 years, and in 15 years of living in several countries other than the US, I have seen a lot of US people come to a new country and decide in a relatively short time, that it was not their cup of tea. 

It has usually been because things just weren't the same as "·back home" and they were unwilling to adapt and overcome. IMHO, the most common reason for failure to adapt has been a refusal to learn the local language and/or customs. Nothing wrong with that. For me, it has made life a lot simpler and stress-free.

I have not found anywhere I've lived to be better or worse, just different. I do feel a lot safer where I live now than I ever felt passing through Santa Ana or other choice parts of glorious Southern California (or Omaha for that matter). And in the nice areas here in MX, there's a lot fewer rules about what you "must" do - people just respect each other without a bunch of silly local laws and rules.

The key to beating statistics means making the right choices for your own situation. I chose not to live where there are drugs nearby. I have yet to see or smell any drugs in MX, and I am not naive or blind. If I do see any signs of drugs, all I have to do is call my local beat cop on his cellphone and he will handle it.

I have several good doctors and their cellphone numbers. Not all doctors were my first choice, and only two are bilingual. I am 5 minutes away from a very good local hospital, and less than a half hour away from a very good regional hospital. 

I don't see drunks driving around because I am safely at home before 9 pm. I have good neighbors and we watch out for each other, just as in other places I have lived. I watch my back and plan for contingencies.

My daughter is getting an excellent education, and is fully bilingual. She has a ton of friends and I don't have to worry about something out of the ordinary happening to her. She adapted to MX faster than I did.

Best of luck to you, and to mamainmexico. Sorry for the long post.


----------



## MamainMexico

GringoCArlos said:


> Unlike the stereotype in Omaha that all Mexicans have bushy black hair and broad faces, tain't so. ( I have family not far from Omaha, so I know how they think)
> 
> You will be fine. Just take precautions with your kids in MX as if you were going to Crossroads or Westroads.


Haha! You really do know the area.


----------



## conklinwh

I've lived in Singapore and Beijing as well as Mexico and spent considerable time with expats in another dozen or so countries. It is always interesting that positives tend to build on positives and negatives on negatives. I used to think was attitude based but really think that it involves circumstances as well. Sometimes the change is so radical in environment having to do with neighborhood, etc. that becomes overwhelming.
Luckily whether Mexico or elsewhere, most people both understand that things are different and seek a comfort level that allows them to balance the positives with the negatives in a way that meets their needs. Others just get into an overwhelming situation that is almost impossible to break without significant change. For those, I wish them the positive change sooner rather than later.


----------



## Intercasa

Mexico is safe if you are smart. Don't flaunt stuff and don't live in the ghetto. 

If the other poster can't walk to the corner store than she lives in the ghetto plain and simple whether she realizes / admits it or not. Also seems like she is the only light skinned person there.

There are very nice areas of Guadalajara like Providencia, Chapalita, Zapopan, etc where I feel I'm slumming it driving my VW. I go to the clubs at night and all the cars are almost all Mercedes, Audi, BMW, etc. 

There are many peoples living in Mexico. How you act and who you trust will protect you more than how you look. 

Don't be very trusting. Mexico is the kidnapping capital off the world. Most kidnappings are inside jobs and they usually don't target foreigners as it becomes an international incident. They do like business owners who deal in cash so if that doesn't describe you then you have less risk. 

There are private schools for your kids. Many foreigner kids in the smaller towns are not people I'd want my kids associating with but in the big city you'll have many professionals there and they have kids. There is the American school in Guad.

Best thing is to come visit and live in a nice area. You'll see that there are people whiter than you and with much more money than you so you won't stick out at all.

I'm dark blonde hair and blue eyes and am all over the city all the time and all hours of the day and night and after 5 years of doing this, I'm still alive!


----------



## it'sme

I feel sorry for that girl, she obviously hates Mexico and everything about it. It sounds like she is living in the slums. Oops, guess what, there are slums in California as well, guess she didn't come from one of them. Why would she move to a poor area like the one she is in? I am blond, blue eyed and female and have no problems where I live. I am not in a poor barrio nor among the ignorant and do not wish to be. Why oh why oh why would she move there? Just for the record little girl, you would get catcalls and whistles from the guys in NYC as well, means nothing, they're just having fun. This would be in the financial district as well as Fifth Ave. Pot? Where do you think it is not?
Mama, bring your girls, let them experience this culture, let them learn to be bi-lingual, or perhaps tri-lingual if you can. I know of a Lutheran church in Guadalajara which is attended by a young, American blond, blue-eyed couple with four young blond, blue-eyed children and they all love living there in Guad. LOVE living there! So, come on down, the weather is fine.


----------



## conklinwh

Yours is a great note and I'm sure very comforting. I try not to be critical of any expat. Living abroad is different. You either embrace that difference or it eats at you, Some become very negative, others, especially ibn Asia become residents of the local pub.


----------



## MamainMexico

Thank you everyone for your responses. A long initial trip looks like a go (3 month or so stay). Just applied for passports for the girls. So everyone knows; my husband lived in Chihuahua, Mexico, for 3 years, about 7 years ago, so we are not delving into this endeavor completely blind. All systems go! Hello adventure, bye bye corn fields.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Fantastic! I hope you get a lot further south than Chihuahua and can take the time to explore a good cross section of Mexico. If you haven't been here before, you will be pleasantly surprised at the variety this country has to offer; everything from tiny villages to world class cities with history preserved and ultra-modern malls. Be sure to take in all the cultural events you can manage. This is a country of music, color and, above all, life!


----------



## stevenvillatoro

MamainMexico said:


> My girls and I are blond with blue eyes, would this make us targets automatically? Is it irresponsible for me to bring my children to Guadalajara?


I am a blonde/blue male who was constantly targeted while living in Mexico City – not for kidnapping, but for petty crimes and hard-luck stories. I would be approached with an innocent-sounding, "May I practice English with you," but within minutes I would be told, "My mother is very ill and can't afford medicine." Or, "I'll sell you my father's expensive watch for just $20." I've even been offered children for sale – being blonde and blue-eyed is definitely a beacon. Often they would start with something like, "What time is it, please?" followed by a compliment, such as, "Your Spanish is excellent." It's all about bonding quickly with you. Then comes the sad story, "Somebody stole my wallet, and I just need..." Keep on moving.

Most of this stuff is harmless, and you'll quickly learn how to cope with it. You will learn to adapt your clothes, hair style, etc., and blend in better as time goes by. Nothing to worry about – just be street smart and wise to the age old hard luck ploys. I'd estimate that 95 percent of strangers who approached me in public were doing so based on profiling. Never be discourteous, but try to exit before they have a chance to get to the hard-luck part of the story. I hope I don't take too much grief for sharing my experience! Kidnappings? Very unlikely.


----------



## Intercasa

Well the old "practice English scam" is a classic, and you were in Mexico City. I've been there many times and never had issues: gone to the Zocalo, rode the metro, gone clubbing all over and stayed in Gustavo A Madero among other areas.


----------



## conklinwh

I recognize that experience! Let's see, Beijing, Mumbai, Kuala Lumpur, New York City, LA, hmm.
Be couteous, firm when you need to, stay alert and take normal walking or driving precautions. Remember that Phoenix has the world's 2nd largest kidnapping rate.


----------



## Hallohallo

I'm from mexico and actualy live near Guadalajara 

this state is kinda international  you can find anything from indians to Europeans... but of course blue eyes and blond hair will make everyone look at you because you're diferent  but not a kidnapping target... actualy kidnapping isn't so common here 

and yeah... poverty is an issue here... but like everywhere there areas with rich guys and areas with poor guys 

if you want to talk with me or ask something just send me a pm


----------



## hadnuf

RVGRINGO said:


> Poor, poor 'achilipepper2010'. I got exactly the same impression from the photos, her language and writing style. I would guess that she'll be headed back to the USA any minute; or at least as soon as the summer heat and humidity hits her barrio.


I think you guys are a little harsh, and a little insensitive, and not very open-minded. You live in entirely different worlds from achilipepper2010, probably as a result of overall more fortunate circumstances. And I'll take a wild guess that you have no idea what it's like to be young, blonde, and female in any country.

I do know this: Many (not all by any means) Mexican men have a much different ethic re: the treatment of women. I have seen it in Mexico, where in many areas cat-calling and making crude comments are perfectly acceptable, and I have seen it here in Colorado among Mexican immigrants. Just the other day I was sitting in a restaurant and the group of Mexican guys in their twenties at the table next to us were making lewd comments about a girl at another table. They assumed nobody there could understand their Spanish. The thing that really bothered me is that this girl was maybe all of twelve years old.

If I had a young hot wife or a teenage daughter I'd think long and hard about moving her to Mexico. Now that my wife and I are in our sixties it's pretty much a non-issue.


----------



## RVGRINGO

You are absolutely correct about the cultural differences. That is something that one should expect, when moving to another country, and learn to adapt to. The impression given was that it was thought acceptable to run to the corner store in shorts and a tank top. That's not acceptable in Mexico at any age in a conservative, non-beach area. The reaction was quite predictable.
Had she done that in some parts of the Middle East, she might have suffered fatal stoning.
One cannot go abroad and expect the same manners and customs as they grew up with at home. In some areas they will be more open and liberal, whereas they may be ultra-conservative in another. As such, we will all be guilty of some 'infractions' of behavior, speech or dress; no matter how hard we try. How many can tell me where it is really impolite, even insulting, to cross your legs so that the bottom of your foot is toward another person? Where is the 'OK hand sign' considered sexually offensive? How about the 'peace' hand sign or the 'V-for victory' hand sign; all of which can have very different meanings in different cultures.
One should always do some 'homework' before traveling and the original poster did have a 'coach' in the family. She admits not heeding his advice.
So, no, she isn't necessarily a 'target'; simply an object of attention that she attracted unto herself.


----------



## cookjmex

Having lived in Mexico for 3 years, I agree that achilipepper2010's experience seems atypical, . My wife and I have traveled Mexico a good bit, including Colima, and found it a wonderful, beautiful, and overall a very safe place. I would advise some things that might lower your profile a bit:

1. Leave the expensive looking jewelry and clothes back in the States. Don't flash large amounts of cash in public.

2. Don't bring one of those behemoth SUVs. Not only are they difficult to park and drive on narrow cobblestone streets, but you might as well spray paint "steal me!" on the sides.

3. Exercise normal caution, stay aware of your surroundings, find out the "bad" areas of Guadalajara and wherever else you visit and try to avoid them.

The advice above would fit for moving to any large US city too, so it's not just Mexico. Still, too many people don't use common sense when they move here, and pay the price for it. Maybe they didn't use it up north either.


----------



## it'sme

And the simple fact is she DID NOT want to come to Mexico and nothing and noone will make her like it! She was forced to move here, not her choice.


----------



## hasher

well, my daughter takes after me and she has blue eyes. She hasnt come across anything bad. But, there again it does depend on the area as in any country.
i have heard people say that this city, Puebla, crime is high, but i've been here over 14 years and i havent seen any.
Paying for doctors doesnt effect me as my wife is one and most of her friends are.
Education, even if you pay through the nose as we do it isnt as good as the Uk but she makes up for it by studying in the UK every summer and she will go over there for university


----------



## Salto_jorge

My daughter who has blond hair insists that everyone from mexico is rude to her. She thinks that men and woman in mexico are rude to all of those with light hair. 

Maybe some people are experiencing a class situation as my daughter (28 y/o) would going to a school near/in providencia, home of the BMW's, Range Rovers, body guards and private schools.

I have noticed that many wealthy females in the area have dyed their hair blond (dark roots) trying to look european and wearing blue contacts.

When it comes to men in a male dominated society one can say that men tend to say anything that comes to their minds.

What do woman do or think when a guy walks by in a suit or dressed up ?

Do not get very comfortable with strangers when you are in their relm not yours. 

Some people are friendly and talk to everyone like me. I normally try to start conversations and normally I am not asked for anything in those situations. 

Do not look lost, never, or you will be leaving yourself open and your guard down.

Forgot to mention that I was born in NYC and spent my early years in the city.

In NYC as well as in Denver watch out for beggers, you normally can spot them in advance as they approach others ahead of you, you can see their reactions and you need to react accordingly.


----------



## ruminator

*also insane in Omaha*



MamainMexico said:


> Thank you so much for responding. This is what I thought, and I am so absolutely not rich and famous so it should not be a problem.  I just wanted to make sure I was making the right decision. People in Omaha think we are insane, but I think that is because they are ill informed.


Hey, my wife and I are also from Omaha and we recently purchased a home in Cabo to vacation, and someday retire to. People think we are insane too. I wish you all the luck in the world with your venture.


----------



## Vortexijah

*Contrasts*

After having lived here now since December of '09, I can definitely say Mexico is a place of great contrasts. I live in a condo in a middle class neighborhood (my wife is a successful psychologist and I receive a good pension), and every house has a large metal gate or wall around it. I have never been harrassed or bothered on the streets. Most people are very kind and generous. The cost of medicines here is perhaps 1/10 of what you would pay in the U.S., and the quality of medical care in Mexico City is excellent. 

Having said that, each day I commute to UNAM, a very prestigious university where I study Spanish. I take the Metro and a local bus. The local bus passes through some of the filthiest areas I have ever seen in my life. Even my Mexican wife agrees that there is garbage everywhere in Mexico. It's not everywhere . . . but there are certainly places that are very unpleasant to be in, and they are not far off the beaten track. 

It is a 3rd world country (again something admitted to by my wife who takes great pride in living in Mexico). Mexico has spectacular snow covered mountain ranges, breathtaking waterfalls, incredible archeological ruins, beaches that go on forever. There is great poverty here. It all depends on your income. Do you want to live behind walls, and tall metal fences with barbed wire on top of them? Even the rich in Mexico City live behind walls. It's not like the USA where you can have a white picket fence and a large landscaped lawn for all to see. 

I would really suggest that you spend three months here. Things can be "cute" when you are a tourist or visitor; but cute can change very quickly to stressful when you are living here. 

If you live here, please research the various communities, visit them. Don't move down here sight unseen. You must make up your own mind. Mexico is a rare treasure; but it also has its unseemly side. 

All the best,
Vortexijah




MamainMexico said:


> My husband and I are considering expanding our business in Guadalajara and that would require us to move to the city from Omaha, Nebraska. We have two very small children (9 month old baby and a 2 year old). I am very excited about the possible adventure, however I am very concerned about safety, especially kidnapping for randsom. I read that Mexico is second only to Colombia in the frequency of this crime. My girls and I are blond with blue eyes, would this make us targets automatically? Is it irresponsible for me to bring my children to Guadalajara?


----------



## Hallohallo

well of course there are a lot of (SNIP)  but i think that problem is global 

and yes, it depends on where you live, a lot of rich people are "chocante"(and a lot of poor people too), they think that they're better than everyone else, but there are a lot of nice people out there too... so you'll just have to see


----------



## tanderson0o

I would agree with Vortexijah. When I first began visiting Mexico City, I was struck by the fact that almost all of the houses seemed walled in and I did not see the typical American suburb houses with the picket fences and the huge yards that you see in any typical US city.

But after spending almost three years in Mexico City, I discovered that this seemed to be the overall architectural style of the population, and not simply a reaction to the current hysteria about any current crime rates in Mexico. These properties have been this way for 30+ years.

Most of this appears not to be targeted at addressing personal crimes, but more against property crimes like burglary and such when the owners are away. 

I live in northern Mexico City (GAM) and certainly don't worry about attackers scaling the walls to do us harm in our sleep. In fact, one night the garage door opener malfunctioned when we went out and left the garage door open, and when we came home the neighborhood police were already there and conducted a thorough search of the house before they left in case there was someone inside intending us harm. On another occasion, I accidentally left the keys to my car in the trunk while unloading some packages, and a total stranger rang our doorbell to tell us about this and I quickly went out to retrieve the keys 

Like any large city, Mexico City is all about the neighborhood that you select and taking the reasonable precautions that you would take in any large metropolitan area.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Yes, we have had similar experiences when leaving without picking up our change, leaving keys in the gate and many other kindnesses.
After 700 years of occupation by the Moors (Moslems of Morocco, in North Africa), the Spanish regained their country and Roman Catholic religion. Immediately, they began to venture to the new world, in competition with the Portugese and Dutch, searching for treasure, land and products. New Spain covered a vast territory and Mexico was the center of that North American empire. As such, the architecture of Mexico has its roots in the Middle East, where the climate and culture favored cool, clean and private courtyards and living quarters, away from the dust and noise of the streets. We have an entry courtyard, with room for parking two cars and a fountain before the main entrance to our quarters. There are two additional interior 'patios' and then the gardens in the rear with lots of greenery, fruit trees, a pool and two more garages. From the street, all of this is completely invisible and unknown to all but those we invite. This sort of arrangement is very 'Moorish and Arabic,' having been established here almost 500 years ago. Those of you who study Spanish will probably have noticed that there is a lot of Arabic in the language. I hope (Ojala) you have noticed it.


----------



## Caitlin

*Being a woman in Mexico*

I think that Mexico is fairly safe outside of the volatile border cities, that the people are very friendly and that there are lots of wonderful things to do and see. The bureaucracy is a nightmare but that isn't too surprising.

If you are a (snipped) woman, the men are extremely pesado, or a total pain. It is not just a question of education: obviously the men on the street are shouting things at you all the time, but my students at the university were always asking me out as well, and I once had an interview with the head of the office of employment in Puebla. I sat waiting for him in a room plastered with information about how there was no longer sexual discrimination in the workplace. I got in for the interview and he spent the whole time trying to kiss me.

I went through every range of reaction from timidity, to ignoring them hoping they'd go away, to shouting at random men in the street, etc. etc.
I dress sensibly and I'm not even blonde. The men in Mexico (with many exceptions who are complete gentlemen) are completely out of control. They should certainly not deter you from coming here, but be prepared, and be prepared to be evil to them too. Obviously you can go to the shop, but I would learn a few well-placed insults....


----------



## pisces314

MamainMexico said:


> My husband and I are considering expanding our business in Guadalajara and that would require us to move to the city from Omaha, Nebraska. We have two very small children (9 month old baby and a 2 year old). I am very excited about the possible adventure, however I am very concerned about safety, especially kidnapping for randsom. I read that Mexico is second only to Colombia in the frequency of this crime. My girls and I are blond with blue eyes, would this make us targets automatically? Is it irresponsible for me to bring my children to Guadalajara?


Hi, I'm blond and blue-eyed and have been living in Guadalajara since September 2009. I had also been here on vacation 4 times before moving and I have never felt unsafe here. Yes, you will get more attention and comments so be prepared for that but that's because there aren't many blondes here. Common sense here prevails as it would in any city. Do you speak spanish? That would, of course, help. If not, I would suggest you start taking classes. I live in Tlaquepaque and I walk here at any time of day or night because the streets are full of families, couples and friends. Unfortunately, the U.S. media has portrayed the entire country of Mexico as being dangerous and it's simply not true.


----------



## MISSELY

Wow... Ive lived here for 30 years and considered it the best decision I ever made in my entire life. I am also blonde, and green eyed. 

I am wondering where it is that you are living and vacationing that you have had such a nightmare. I also wonder why you even bother coming back for a holiday if you hate it so much. I am considering writing an entire novel of my 30 wonderful years living in this country and can only pray to God that I never have to see another Winter in my entire life. I feel like I have lived a thousand extra summers in my lifetime. 

I brought up two wonderful children in this country and the certainly turned out to be exemplary human beings, a hell of a lot more brains than the pot smoking beer drinking group I used to hang around with in the 70's. Even when I was divorced after 18 years of marriage, and offered a home and a new life there I didnt take my kids out of this environment, and I have had no regrets. My daughter has been living and working in the USA for 5 years and has a very hard time finding young adults her age who are not drinking and drugging their 20's away. Time and time again, she asks me where the straight people hide. 

By the way... The reason men don't taunt you in your own country is cause there are so many of us there.... they are busy whistling at the Latin-looking chicks. I could go on for years about this, but you are surely one of those Gringas we all wish would GO HOME! 

and come on... isn't it a bit of an ego trip to get all this attention? I've never so much as had my wallet stolen down here and travel ALONE for my job in all the cities in this country as I cover 20 states as an international Rep...so ya. I think you are a bit negative my dear and have a lot to learn about seeing the bright side of all things in life. 

Sorry.. but had to have my say! 

Que digan que estoy dormida..y que me traigan aqui...Mexico Lindo y Querido.. !

Oh ya.. my kids are bringing my grandson back down to live here in August... I'm sure he will turn out to be a formidable guy ...just like his Mexican Dad. 

MissEly


----------



## nycgirl17

A couple of points. I lived in Quintana Roo for 5 years when I was 19-23. I'm fair skinned with brown hair which turns blonde in the sun. Yes, I received whistling and silly cat calling. And yes, I receive them in NYC as well. But, I can tell you for sure that my educated wealthy Mexican male friends aren't the kind of people who are doing those things. It is the mostly uneducated men that do this both in the USA and in Mexico. I just ignore them like I don't even hear it. I have always felt very safe in MX. But, again, I am a New Yorker and have always been hyper aware of my surroundings.
Now, I am living in Taxco. And there have been some killings on the outskirts. But, I am not worrried about that bc I am not involved in drugs. This is the US media using its typical scare tactics. Why would it want any of its citizens to go spend their money in the neighboring country when there is a recession going on in the USA. Yeah, lets make the citizens of the USA afraid to go to the destination they go to most: Mexico. So, if you are involved with drugs or living in one of the border towns I would reconsider a different town. 

The begging, yeah, that is common (also in NYC) and I just smile and say "No thank you" and keep going. As for the worst panhandling experience (which I experienced in Mexico City)....it was from an AMERICAN!!!! And he was soo rude. First of course really nice but when we declined to help him he said " And you call yourself an American"? Umm, yeah I do, "now, vete.....ca**on"

Mexico is a conservative country so you might not want to be out in skimpy clothing. Remember "when in Rome, do as the Romans". You will be fine as long as you take precautions that you would take in any big city/strange place. I think that girls experience is very extreme. And I'm not sure of the cockroaches either. I know I dont have them.


----------



## Caitlin

*la cucaracha*

(snipped off topic comment)
The men here are a bit pesado, I really don't think there's much denying that, and depending on your level of sensitivity to these things, it might bother you a little or a lot. But it does tend to be better in the bigger cities, where you don't stand out as much. I overall feel better in Guadalajara than I used to in Puebla, but I can't say I ever felt really threatened anywhere.

Caitlin


----------



## Vortexijah

*Women's Buses and Metro Cars*



Caitlin said:


> If you are a (snipped) woman, the men are extremely pesado, or a total pain.


I am a new immigrant in Mexico, a man, been here eight months now. I was very surprised to see that there are special buses and assigned Metro subway cars for women only. I have no idea what it is like to be a gringa here, but obviously mostly Mexican women are riding in these buses and Metro cars, so something is going on here with the way the men relate to the women.

I believe the problem may have started hundreds of years ago, when the indigenous Mexican men lost all their dignity and pride, because they were unable to defend the women from the sudden and ruthless onslaught, rape and slavery of the Spanish conquistadores. Their machismo is a sad attempt to regain their sense of personal power. 

Vortexijah


----------



## RVGRINGO

In Mexico City, there are 'predators' who jump on the buses, steal purses or contents, and jump off again. Therefore, since so many women must use the buses to go to work, they now have the relative safety of their own buses; protecting them from the thieves and also from the occasional groper and other 'molestaciones'.

Ok, I think this topic has run its course and is beginning to wander. It is now closed.


----------

